#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link para Provedores no Paraná - Transporte próprio. Compre mais link por menos!

## DaspreLinks

*PROVEDOR DO PARANÁ* 

*AUMENTE A RENTABILIDADE DO SEU PROVEDOR - OFEREÇA AS SUPERVELOCIDADES QUE OS CLIENTES DESEJAM


Tudo tem sigilo. Não podemos expor contratos. Mas tem provedor de cidade tão pequena que estamos atendendo que vai dar show de alta velocidade. Cidade de menos de 10.000 habitantes já se beneficiou. Provedor comprando 400/500 Mbps numa boa (atendemos a todos, se tiver na nossa cobertura de viabilidade). E no sistema anterior não conseguiam chegar 200 Mbps. 

**Estamos chegando a diversos municípios, em todas as regiões do Estado. E queremos te atender chegando no seu Provedor diretamente.
É o melhor conjunto de rotas da região Sul. 
Não depende de terceiros , rede própria. Preços altamente competitivos e qualidade que possibilitam sua empresa fazer os pacotes de altas velocidades que seus clientes requerem.

NOSSO PREÇO, SEM ABRIR MÃO DA QUALIDADE É IMBATÍVEL. ALIÁS , A QUALIDADE É EXTREMAMENTE TRABALHADA , TANTO NA PARTE FÍSICA DA ENTREGA DO LINK , COM NA PARTE LÓGICA DE ROTAS, ETC. 

ENTRE em contato. O agendamento de instalações se dá por ordem e roteiro de serviço. O projeto, já em execução, vai atender a todos as regiões do Paraná e chegaremos em breve a todos os municípios. Economize e lucre mais! 

Não tenha medo do Bell Fibra, Vivo Fibra, com nossos preços você consegue fazer melhor. E seu atendimento é bem melhor, o cliente fica com você!


TEM empresa que sempre achou o mercado de Provedores um "bico"... Aqui o Provedor é o foco de tudo. Sem o seu sucesso, não temos nada.

AQUELAS - MULTINACIONAIS ou NACIONAIS - QUE COMPRAM TRANSPORTE não tem como fazer preço sequer parecido com o nosso! Só o transporte já mais caro que o link! 

 Não tem milagre, é estrutura de custo diferente. Se você continua com a estrutura para oferecer as velocidades de hoje, vai ficando para trás. Planos de 30 e 50 já são necessários. - Mas para isto o link precisa ter preço -

Eu gosto de conversar, e é como se conversasse com você, que me dá a honra de sua atenção. As empresas fazem de tudo para seu provedor ficar preso a elas, e sem link. Quando tem link, querem que você pague por uma estrutura que paga transporte para outras empresas. Nós estamos atendendo com transporte que não depende de outros. 

Aqui trabalhamos modernizando estrutura de qualidade para Provedores há muitos anos , sempre levando tecnologia de ponta, qualidade e preço competitivo. Aqui é a sua empresa lucrando que faz o nosso sucesso. Literalmente.

E não é só fibra que faz seu provedor acontecer. Planos de rádio para clientes finais hoje requerem altas velocidades. Mesmo via rádio é alta velocidade que o cliente quer. Aqui você conversa com quem entende o seu negócio e orgulha-se das parcerias de longo prazo! 


*
*SEDE em CURITIBA (41) 3151 0016 / (41) 9 9917 8289 - [email protected] - se enviar seu telefone, mesmo celular, teremos prazer em lhe retornar. Fique à vontade para nos chamar de 2ª à 6ª das 9:30 às 18:30.*

----------

